# Grieg piano Concerto no 2



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, you've all read correctly. I caught the last bit of it on classic fm and when the presenter announced what it was, thought I was hearing things. 

Liked what I did hear of it and understand it was in fragments and unfinished. Anyone else know anything about it?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There is an article about the fragments, written by the person who reconstructed it for performance, Laurent Beeckmans 
http://www.grieg.be/artGriegbminor.htm

The reconstruction lasts 21 minutes


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It's hard to believe that Grieg planned to open a second Piano Concerto with exactly the same drum-roll opening asf the first. Since this was cobbled together from sketches, maybe the sketch used for this opening was meant for the first Concerto.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

DaveM said:


> It's hard to believe that Grieg planned to open a second Piano Concerto with exactly the same drum-roll opening asf the first. Since this was cobbled together from sketches, maybe the sketch used for this opening was meant for the first Concerto.


Couldn't believe how similar it was to the first. Lots of elements in it. Maybe more sketches was meant for no 1!!!


----------

